# Let's see your Kayak trailer...



## jettman96

I've got a utility trailer that I've converted temporarily to a kayak trailer.  Temporarily because I need my Trailer back LOL.

Anyways, I got my hands on a boat trailer that I am looking to convert.  But wanted to see about getting some ideas from you guys.

Here is my utility trailer conversion:


----------



## jbird1

Love the noodle rails...Genius!


----------



## GAGE

There is a thread on Texas kayak fisherman.com that is about 5 pages of trailers.  A lot of great ideas!


----------



## jettman96

GAGE said:


> There is a thread on Texas kayak fisherman.com that is about 5 pages of trailers.  A lot of great ideas!



Actually it's 12 pages last I checked LOL

But you never know where you might find some good ideas so figured I would check here too.


----------



## 56willysnut

Here's the first one I built, it fits into a utility trailer and is easily removeable, carries 7 kayaks if needed. Built it for our first trip to the forgotten coast. 

 Got tired of having to lift my yaks up onto my rack on my 4x4 truck so this one came along, started life as a Scotty camper then morfed into a two place trailer, plan on adding a second level soon to be able to carry 4 yaks if needed.


----------



## MtnMnWV

Not a trailer, but my $35 solution to $300 in Yakama racks.
It stays in the truck most of the season, but pops out in about 4 minutes if I need the bed.


----------



## davidf5252

Couple foam pads and some tie downs...If I had something that would tow a trailer id have a couple more Yaks and a jet boat...until then roof of the Scion it is...  

Some very nice trailers in here btw


----------



## Apex Predator

Since these were taken I replaced the 4' tongue bar with a 6' one, and it works much better.


----------



## jettman96

Wanted to bring this back to the top of the forum to see if anyone else has a trailer they want to share.

Let's see what you've got.


----------



## Randy

I have this one and love it:
http://www.maloneautoracks.com/microsport-xt.php


----------



## jettman96

Those are nice but man they are $$$


----------



## Randy

jettman96 said:


> Those are nice but man they are $$$



I am lucky they are a sponsor.


----------



## gabreamfanatic

well here is mine may be putting some l brackets  on to for a second kayak for the g/f. it does beat loading in the truck.





[/URL]


----------



## Bream Pole

Finishing one up for my canoe.  Adapting a $199.00 kit from northern tool.  Extended the tongue 7 feet and adding racks.  I have another one I designed and had made for me by some friends from scratch.  Will post pics later of both.  Need to keep those noodle out of the sun as it will destroy them in short time.  Had them on the trailer made from scratch.


----------



## Derekb01

Exactly the post I was looking for! My friends and I are surfing around for trailer ideas. We have 2 canoes and 4 yaks. I really like the A-frame 6 space trailer. I am adapting a 5x8 wood bottom flat trailer. I'm going to check out that Texas fisherman site now. Thanks!


----------



## 56willysnut

*trailer post*

Just go to google and search "TKF post your trailer"

Lots of ideas, heck both of mine are in there too!


----------



## lazarus1506

Two kayak trailer, modified to hold a VERY large kayak(almost 200lbs).

and I need to get rid of it before I move...too much stuff to move


----------



## jettman96

very nice trailers.  

I am working a boat trailer I acquired and have finalized the design I want to use.  Now just need to order the metal.


----------



## panfried0419

Which one ya doin?


----------



## Davis31052

*Yak Trailer*

Built this frame to sit my kayaks on top of my utility trailer. Just needs a coat of paint now.  Three 8 ft 2x4's and some scrap PVC pipe I had laying around.


----------



## Geffellz18

Nuthin' special, but was able to aquire this trailer on a semi permanent loan from my brother in law. Just got to let him have it when he has to load up his jet ski for service. Win-win for us!


----------



## nhancedsvt

Geffellz18 said:


> View attachment 735934
> 
> Nuthin' special, but was able to aquire this trailer on a semi permanent loan from my brother in law. Just got to let him have it when he has to load up his jet ski for service. Win-win for us!



I have the same type of situation with my father in law. Their HOA doesn't allow trailers in the driveway so their ski trailer stays at my house. I usually just throw the canoes in the back of the truck though.


----------



## Rebel Yell

I already had the trailer to haul my lawn mower on.  Outside of that, I have about $40 in the mods.

The posts are old STOP sign posts I got from the county.  I just had to weld on extensions (trailer was too narrow), weld the receivers onto the extensions, slide the posts in and make a top brace from small receiver pieces and pipe.  The rest is just 1/4 inch cable, eye bolts, clips, and PVC pipe.

I should be able to haul six kayaks easily.


----------



## Get on the Water

*Kayak Trailer -*

Check out the kayak trailer by Right-On Trailer Co. of Atlanta, Ga. for $599

www.rightontrailer.com


----------



## Geffellz18

Updated pic. Took the wave runner trailer I was lucky enough to keep and reworked it a little. Still a work in progress. Got some 72" 3/4" pipe from Lowes and an old yakima roof rack i picked up awhile back. A little primer/paint on the rack and she looks good as new. Gunna add hullraiser style racks on the sides to hold the yaks and an enclosed storage box to the front of the trailer. Also gunna to try to add an aluminum truck rack system(like in example pic above) too if I can get it to fit to the trailer frame. Will be able to store 4 yaks with plenty of storage if I can get the truck rack to fit! (Sorry photo 1 is upside down)


----------



## gabreamfanatic

well this was mine


 
but after coming home from a fishing trip on nov 16 and at a complete stop. i was rear ended and this is the result 


 





		Code:
	




and she had no insurance. totaled the trailer and my ocean kayak trident 13. now i am waiting on the funds from her. to replace both of them and my fishfinder. if you haul your kayak on a trailer go over your policy with your insurance agent  to make sure you are covered. or you will be with out a kayak and trailer like i am and having to sue the drive to cover everything.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Here is mine, welded up a rack to hold 2 yaks (and can still be taken off to use trailer to hold my ATV), by removing 4 bolts off each rack, need to reinforce a little better to keep it from bending though.


----------



## trad bow

Here is mine that I haul the Cuda on. Rebuilt an old boat trailer. 120 dollars invested. I just slide the Coosa in back of truck.


----------



## Geffellz18

Another updated pic....Still gunna put a storage box on the front, fenders, 1" lift (for more clearance between tires and yaks) and possibly a truck bed track rack system to be able to carry two more yaks.


----------



## FROGSLAYER

Not a trailer but all I have for now .. these posts are giving me some good ideas though ... keep em coming!


----------



## noggin knocker

Bought this trailer from a neighbor last month and started working on it for the kayaks. A few more changes and my son and I will be heading towards the Gulf come April.


----------



## lonesome dove

*.*

a converted bass boat trailer
can haul canoes & kayaks
Have had 5 yaks and 2 canoes on it at one time


----------



## 56willysnut

and she had no insurance. totaled the trailer and my ocean kayak trident 13. now i am waiting on the funds from her.  

WOW  sorry to hear that, you have good advice for all. I 'm going to contact my agent to make sure I'm covered.


----------



## Inline6

Correct me if I am wrong, but all of my insurance policies if the vehicle is fully covered the towed or hauled equipment is also covered. Now with liability insurance that's a different story.


----------



## Rebel Yell

Actually, liability is what extends to any towed vehicle.  That is why you can't get liability coverage on a trailer.  If your boat is covered as scheduled personal property under your homeowners policy, it would be covered while being towed.


----------



## lonesome dove

*not a trailer*

My truck rack I built


----------



## Geffellz18

Latest update!!


----------



## T-N-T

Geffellz-  If that 14 footer proves too much, let me know! 

Nice trailer set though.  I LOVE the storage possibilities.


----------



## Geffellz18

TopherAndTick said:


> Geffellz-  If that 14 footer proves too much, let me know!
> 
> Nice trailer set though.  I LOVE the storage possibilities.



Will do. Took her out on her maiden voyage today on the north end of the hooch for some trout action. Had a great time! Boat performed well considering the current and lack of anchor trolley.

Aprreciate it about the trailer. Yup, the baskets great for holding your cooler, camping gear etc.


----------



## FERAL ONE

here is mine, I just finished it right before the kayak fishing symposium in perry. it can haul 6 yaks and gear or 8 yaks or more if I put my Malone stax on top LOL I can remove the rack with 4 bolts and be back to just my utility trailer. I like it


----------



## Geffellz18

FERAL ONE said:


> here is mine, I just finished it right before the kayak fishing symposium in perry. it can haul 6 yaks and gear or 8 yaks or more if I put my Malone stax on top LOL I can remove the rack with 4 bolts and be back to just my utility trailer. I like it



That's some serious yak stackin feral. Looks great!


----------



## 24tesla

*Here is my recent build.*

Needed a way to get multiple yaks to and from the water, since the roof of my Saturn Vue is limited in space. 

Anyway, I had an old fiberglass boat that was unused, and the rusted trailer behind my house. (Boat was neglected for too long in the weather, and was in rough shape when it was given to me years before. Needed work and I just never had a lot of time, nor desire to do it.) I sold the boat sans trailer. Drug the trailer into my shop. One wheel was seized, and both tires were rotten. I stripped the bunk supports off, and the light mounts, (Should have taken a pic before but I forgot, so pic 1 is it in the shop after all the bunk supports and light mounts were removed)










Spent a few nights after work in the shop with a drill motor and wire wheel, and then moved to a 3M Paint and Rust stripper wheel. This proved to be the best method to strip it down. Once I had it pretty clean, I brushed the entire thing in OSPHO and let her sit. Eventually I got back on it and sanded it smooth. Welded a new 3x3 section between the back and middle of the trailer for more support and a mounting point for my rear tree. 


























Used Dupli-Color Filler primer, Dupli-Color Jet Black Base coat, and Dupli-Color High Gloss clear. I sprayed the underside of both fenders and the inside of the C-Channel of the frame, as well as the underside of the frame in Truck Bed Bedliner spray. Also ordered new hubs and bearings, as well as new wheels and tires.













Next I built trees from 2x2 with 1x1 welded at angles. Also welded chain link to the bottom of each branch. This made for great anchor points for straps, and make it where if we need to haul more than 4 total yaks, it can be done easy, by rolling them to the sides, and tie into the anchor points. 
The trees were welded onto 1/2 inch plate, and double u-bolted to the frame of the trailer. I added a 1/2 plate with u-bolts up front for tie downs, as well as u-bolts to the rear of the frame for tie downs. 1x1 brace up front on 1/8" plate, and a brace between trees on 1/8" plate. All bolted into place. This means I can take this trailer apart and it would take up very little room if needed. (All but the long front beam will pretty much fit against a wall in one of my walk in closets.) 

























Everything is Wire Loomed, and added the LED lights all the way around. New chains, as well as new guts for the tongue. Added a spare, and used split pipe insulation on each branch, and high density foam from my kydex press foam against the main posts. The cheap pipe foam did not last long at all, so I have ordered 36" rack pads from ACK.com which will arrive today. Pics show the test fitting with my old Prism (Red) we keep as a spare for guests, and my 12 year old daughters Pelican (Orange/Yellow) The green ones in the other pic below are my Cuda 14 (Limon), and the wife's Hurricane Skimmer 116 White and Wasabi Green). Hauls all we need so far, and never know it is behind you.


----------

